# Best place to catch gator gar??



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

My friend and I (who usually saltwater fish) decided to go after gar on the trinity river. We put in north of Lake Livingston at Bethy Creek and fished north on the river.
Cut Carp and shad did not produce one bite. We have a jon boat with a jet drive...any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am from Dallas and around here we use wire leader with 2 nice size trebble hooks. Also use a big cork soo you can see where your bait is and let it flow with current. For bait we usally put a few different rigs out. Big Dead Shad whole, Live perch, and Cut carp. Somtimes it is tough to get them to bite anything. We usally look for holes where we see some nice fish getting air and some cold beer then wait them out!! Hope you get a Big one they are fun on rod and reel


----------



## iFly (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.garmanjack.net/hookless.html


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

Those look like fun....when I was catfishing and it was slow I use to have a old jitterbug I'd throw at gar on the surface just to see how many times I could get them to hit it....The idea of actually catching them(on a lure) sounds like a blast...I'll probably order a couple later this week.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Very cool link ifly !!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

The Tres Palacios River is full of big gar. Put in at the 521 ramp and go North a few miles and you will find plenty of them.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I always thought down the Trinity from the Dam was one of the premier places to catch Gar.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Good input, thanks. Would love to hook into (or rope into?) a 6ft + gar. On the river, do you typically fish the deeper holes or the shallow backwater?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

mullethead00 said:


> Good input, thanks. Would love to hook into (or rope into?) a 6ft + gar. On the river, do you typically fish the deeper holes or the shallow backwater?


  The "Fish Monster" Dude did a TV special about two years ago, on that area between the bridge @ Browders, and US 59 area.He had a guide, but don't recall his name. I'm not a Gar fisherman, but there are a few in the Bowfishing section, of 2 Cool. Good Luck!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Remember to check the TP&W regulations. There is a bag limit on the alligator gar. One a day if memory serves me right.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

I just want to fight them. Bigger the better.


----------

